# Magnetic holder for Maxi-jet pump?



## Jordin (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

I bought a Marineland Maxi-jet 400 pump to add strong circulation and flow to one of my tanks.

The 3 suction cups on the mount are doing an ok job for now but I do make sure to press them up against the glass once or twice a week and eventually they will harden, flatten and lose suction.

I am looking at options for a magnetic mount that will work with the maxi-jet.

I have seen the Sure Grip magnet holder and while it looks pretty good, I question the long term durability and quality of it. I saw some pictures someone has posted with rusted out sure grips in his reef tank: Rusted Sure Grips

I assume the corrosion would be much less in a freshwater tank but I was hoping there might be another or better option to mount my maxi-jet 400 with magnets.

I looked at zoomed mag clips but believe they're not strong magnets and only meant for accessories like heaters or spray bars, not powerful circulation pumps.

I am also considering a mag float mod.. Any input appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Been using a sure grip in saltwater for 4 years, no problems

Sent from my {HTC X8} using Board Express


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

There are some very strong rare metal magnets around. 

I don't know if they rust, but Lee Valley carries an assortment of sizes and they could probably tell you if they will corrode in water. If you attached some to suction cups simply to provide a mount, they might work. 

Neodymium, I think, is one type, if memory serves me. Very small magnets provide astonishing hold, and larger ones work through quite thick layers of various materials, such as glass.


----------

